# Bekart & Newmans



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

i'd like to ask for everyones opinions on Bekaert and Newman pigeons? as far as racing goes.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

soundmajorr said:


> i'd like to ask for everyones opinions on Bekaert and Newman pigeons? as far as racing goes.


I will be able to tell my opinion at the end of this years yb season. One of my entries in the PT Classic is a Bekaert (Black Splash) and I'm racing his nest mate.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

cool good luck. i would like to know how it goes for you, as im sure we will be getting alot of updates on how everyones birds do. i just picked up a pair of newmans for breeding and a bekaert cock to mate with a hen of mine.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank You. The fancier I bought mine from lit up with a big smile when when I asked how they did for him..he didn't make pedigrees for them but he said he won allot of money entering them in money races. (He is down in Dade City, Florida and they race sometimes 3 times week) Anyway, thats why I entered one for this years PT Classic race just to see how they stack up.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

very nice good luck, wish you well. the person i got mine from said he had pedigrees but of got the price went up alot. so i had to do without them. one thing he did do was show me a plack with his race times with the uncle and father to the bird i got along with other birds. he place 5 in the top 20 in a one loft race. said he won 50k, split 60-40 with the handler. 
the newmans i bought are a pair so im keeping them together. however the bekaert i got is a male that i plan on pairing to my clausing houben hen since i dont have another bekaert at the moment. hope they have great babies.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm planning on giving away most of my prisoner birds at the end of this year. I want to only breed from birds I have raced for my 2013 season. If you like Bekearts I'll give you a pair thier sweet looking black splashes, real lookers.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Jax, are they YB's or are these the prisoner birds you mentioned? reason i ask is because within the next 2 years my goal is to also only breed from birds raised in my lofts. sometimes having prisoners can make us being a little more careful which isnt always bad. i also like you only want to breed from birds i raised and i raced, as i know what to expect from them.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

soundmajorr said:


> Thanks Jax, are they YB's or are these the prisoner birds you mentioned?


These are 2011 obs now. I got the awesome deal on the birds because the fancier decided not to race 2012 ob season so he sold me his yb team. This guy works for a defense contractor through NASA and has easily spent over 100k in buying and importing his breeders. I don't want to hype up the birds so lets just say they are worth breeding from and if ya wanna give'em a try I'll hook ya up. 
My loft right now is 16' x6 and my aviary is 25'x10..I was going to build another 16' x 8' (I have the floor down already) but I think I may end up with some issues with my neighbors if I go all out with my plans of building "Pigeon City". My loss your gain .


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

lol pigeon city is what we all want and invision lol. only if i had the size in my yard to do it lol. i live in southern california in the valley, just outside los angeles. mind me asking if you have any pictures of the birds jax? i know this is down the road but i definitely am interested.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm off work today so I'll probably shoot a video of the loft and my breeders and post it on youtube...(does'nt mean I'll finish it today but I'll make a video clip) So I'll have my 2012 team and breeders probably safe to say by tomorrow (I'm thinking of using Metal Churches song "Beyond the Black" for the backround)


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

very nice. please let me know when you do that i'd love to take a look at your set up. I'd also like to keep in touch and see how your season goes. this is my first year in the sport and im ready. only thing i dont have is a clock. my club i am going to join only accepts benzing m-1 and benzing atis. so im trying to find an atis and finding it difficult. if you wouldnt mind id like to exchange contact information to keep in touch. anything is ok with me. text,email, pigeon talk is also ok if you dont want to. 
i posted a picture of my lofts yesterday on here also.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> These are 2011 obs now. I got the awesome deal on the birds because the fancier decided not to race 2012 ob season so he sold me his yb team. This guy works for a defense contractor through NASA and has easily spent over 100k in buying and importing his breeders. I don't want to hype up the birds so lets just say they are worth breeding from and if ya wanna give'em a try I'll hook ya up.
> My loft right now is 16' x6 and my aviary is 25'x10..I was going to build another 16' x 8' (I have the floor down already) but I think I may end up with some issues with my neighbors if I go all out with my plans of building "Pigeon City". My loss your gain .


Just curious? How often do"small"time lofts(those who can't afford spending 100k) win against the big money lofts? Or do they normally not race against each other.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

i cant answer that question since this is my first year getting into the sport. im guessing and hoping theres more than just money that makes up for winning races. such as health of your birds, proper training, good blood lines, good breeding,cross breeding,in breeding, good loft, and many many more things, but most of all luck. everyone who puts the time into it has decent to good birds so luck definitely does account for some of it.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

soundmajorr said:


> i cant answer that question since this is my first year getting into the sport. im guessing and hoping theres more than just money that makes up for winning races. such as health of your birds, proper training, good blood lines, good breeding,cross breeding,in breeding, good loft, and many many more things, but most of all luck. everyone who puts the time into it has decent to good birds so luck definitely does account for some of it.


That's why I asked the question. If someone puts the time and energy into developing their own bloodlines, I would think that over time, they would be able to compete at any level. Even the most expensive bird lines had to start somewhere.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

i couldnt agree more almond. now having money definitely doesnt hurt lol. i think when one can spend that kind of money on birds it certainly helps the weeding out process of elimination go by faster. as you already know your getting quality blood lines from proven winners and healthy lofts. where as the ordinary person is lucky if he gets a deal on 1 bird and then has to go through the whole process with one bird as opposed to starting with a group of good blood lines. so i figure there is obviously truth behind spending the money on big money birds. im just hoping its not the only way lol. cuz i obviously cant afford it.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, good luck with your birds and let us know how you do. I am reminded of a thread not too long ago about a really high priced bird that ended up being infertile. Wouldn't that be a kick in the hiney? I also heard about a similar story of a million dollar horse that was put out to stud and sired all deadbeats! Soooo, money doesn't always breed success.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

thank you almond. and if you race, good luck to you as well. money doesnt always guarantee results. i am into horses and was raised around the race tracks so i am familiar with the connatations between the two. some blood lines carry over when they are studded and some dont. i think thats where the luck comes in. lol. lets say we all had expensive birds, we all cant win right? lol... luck accounts for part of it.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Very true about the luck! I don't race but thanks for the thought.


----------



## HuRRiCaN3 (Feb 11, 2010)

There was a man by name of Louis Van Loon who was, I believe to be a working class man. He drove a truck for a living i think. Anyways, his success was based from hard work, dedication to the sport, good healthy pigeons, and a good foundation of birds that brought him his success in the sport. Here is a good place to read more about it if interested. http://www.rossiloft.com/vanloon_new.htm 

I'm sure plenty of people know him. I just wanted to chime in and say that money isn't alaways going to get you wins. It is a small part, but i think most of comes from the fancier, the birds itself, and Luck.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

thank you. very good article.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Where in the Valley*



soundmajorr said:


> lol pigeon city is what we all want and invision lol. only if i had the size in my yard to do it lol. i live in southern california in the valley, just outside los angeles. mind me asking if you have any pictures of the birds jax? i know this is down the road but i definitely am interested.


Soundmajorr, I Raced in the Valley for 25yrs. I lived by Roscoe & Coldwater Cyn. & in Studio City by Whitsett & Moorpark... Best area is North of Roscoe anywhere close to the 405 Freeway (Sepulvada Ca.) Bekearts are GREAT BIRDS, but as always they have to be from an Active, VERY GOOD FLYER!!!
Good Luck, Happy


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

hello happy. from what i am told i am in prime area. and based off what you just said, it is true. i live right off haskel and devonshire. basically devonshire and sepulveda. i live with the 405 in my backyard. so im sure this will contribute and hoping it will lol.
i know exactly where you lived at. actually not far. the person i got the newmans and bekaerts from breeds them and only races in one loft races now due to where he moved. showed me placks from what he was on with. hopeful that the success will carry over.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

almondman said:


> Just curious? How often do"small"time lofts(those who can't afford spending 100k) win against the big money lofts? Or do they normally not race against each other.


The day we down to pick up the birds he had won $2500 (of course he kept that one) and that put him into a "generous mood" so I could call him but I don't want to pry into his business.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Happy said:


> Soundmajorr, I Raced in the Valley for 25yrs. I lived by Roscoe & Coldwater Cyn. & in Studio City by Whitsett & Moorpark... Best area is North of Roscoe anywhere close to the 405 Freeway (Sepulvada Ca.) Bekearts are GREAT BIRDS, but as always they have to be from an Active, VERY GOOD FLYER!!!
> Good Luck, Happy


Well that leaves me out...I'm not a Great Flyer and the birds I bought are prisonors...if I let them out they would be headed back towards the Spring Hill/Dade City area.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Jax did you ever get that video of your loft?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> The day we down to pick up the birds he had won $2500 (of course he kept that one) and that put him into a "generous mood" so I could call him but I don't want to pry into his business.


I hear you! $2500.00 is a long way from $100,000.00, but I sure would keep it, and the bird too!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

soundmajorr said:


> Jax did you ever get that video of your loft?


I have to qoute Conditionfreak on this one..."Man makes plans and god laughs" It rained all afternoon...the birds laid out like seals at the beach but I don't wanna mess my cam up in the rain. If it rains again tomorrow I'll just take some pics of the birds.



almondman said:


> I hear you! $2500.00 is a long way from $100,000.00, but I sure would keep it, and the bird too!


The only reason I mentioned how much he has invested in his breeders was because I offended him (by accident) when I asked why he was selling his whole team...I think I asked if they were culls or something like that and he about flipped his lid Then he started pulling out all his NL imports and telling me how he bought them direct from the fanciers. 
Also a friend of mine told me that he bred an 8 bird kit for a guy in Ga for $500 (2011 ybs) and the guy had his best season ever with his birds. 

Anyway its not about the money I don't sell birds but the fancier that sold me these birds did well with them and I'm grateful he gave me a great price on them. Also I have the nest mate (Hekkenklak Fire flight blood) to the only one he kept.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

i understand jax. mother nature usually doesnt do things on our schedule lol. i am definitely interested in those birds. i would take them now lol. but i understand you want to wait until the end of the year.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

soundmajorr said:


> i understand jax. mother nature usually doesnt do things on our schedule lol. i am definitely interested in those birds. i would take them now lol. but i understand you want to wait until the end of the year.


You can have them now if you want. I bred one round from them so I sent one to the PT Classic and I'm going to fly his nestmate. All I ask is that your an active member in either the AU or IF and send me your member number so I can verify that you are a current member. I'm going outside now to shoot some pics. We can continue his via pm if ya prefer.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey, I want to see some black splash birds so post the pictures here lol.

What kind of birds is this strain? Speed? Long distance?


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

lol first to hatch we are all eager lol.. they are bekaerts. the bekaert i have is short to middle distance bird. its a silver cock. really nice silver kneck and red bars.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> I have to qoute Conditionfreak on this one..."Man makes plans and god laughs" It rained all afternoon...the birds laid out like seals at the beach but I don't wanna mess my cam up in the rain. If it rains again tomorrow I'll just take some pics of the birds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right, of course, it's not about the money. Being a non racer, and buying birds in the past for between $5.00 and $10.00 (rollers mostly), that never made me any money, I am fascinated to see what good racers can go for. But listening to many true race enthusiasts here, I can tell it's more about the sport, comradery, and competition.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

a realy good exsaple of that is my ferral birds, there ordinary pigeons caught out of a silo, and two that wer picked up off the ground, they wer in the eleator when we turned it on. NO for those of you woundering I did not catch the birds to catch them. we filled the silo and there whas six sitting on top of the unloader when I went to set it up. anyhow I fly them birds all the time. 105 miles. every time I go to my inlaws I let them go. the point is even free birds can race. if you play your cards right. and yes money helps. however anyone that happens to be reading what I'm saying and is thinking about starting out like this. I highly recomend that you buy racing birds. I got lucky and whas throwen a bone. however I do not race the ferrals, or any pigeons. I don't know how fast they are because I don't clock them. but I do know that there back in 45 minutes. now these are ferral birds.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

almondman said:


> That's why I asked the question. If someone puts the time and energy into developing their own bloodlines, I would think that over time, they would be able to compete at any level. Even the most expensive bird lines had to start somewhere.


 In theory I believe you are correct. However, the actual skill level of the fancier, and the number of generations required, is what comes into play here. The challenge is, fanciers are limited in the number of years they have, and they don't normally know in advance how many years they will have, and the other challenge is that from a mathematical point of view, most fanciers are pretty average. 

So if you take average pigeons and place them in the hands of an average fancier, in fifty years, or fifty generations, odds are still pretty good that one would still be producing average pigeons. As it is, take some very good pigeons, and place them in the hands of a world class fancier, and it may still take a life time to produce world class results.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> Hey, I want to see some black splash birds so post the pictures here lol.
> 
> What kind of birds is this strain? Speed? Long distance?





soundmajorr said:


> lol first to hatch we are all eager lol.. they are bekaerts. the bekaert i have is short to middle distance bird. its a silver cock. really nice silver kneck and red bars.


Well I could'nt find my charger for my camcorder and it died..so I'll have to look for that meanwhile I did take some pics so ya can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I know these are not all 2011 ybs but these are the ones he told me had success with and are definitely Beakerts here are a couple more pics:



















edit: added pic


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

very very nice pictures. nice birds jax. very nice clean birds.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

soundmajorr said:


> very very nice pictures. nice birds jax. very nice clean birds.


I guess their not black splashes but just splashes..but the first pic looked cute when I shot it and turned out a lil blurry.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree! nice looking birds. Looks like a couple of them are wearing bibs.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

nice birds with splashes. nice white waddles. clean. well kept jax. the first picture, is that the pair?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

soundmajorr said:


> nice birds with splashes. nice white waddles. clean. well kept jax. the first picture, is that the pair?


Yes..those are the parents to my PT Classic entry. Of course if he does well ya know I'm gonna wanna buy a round off ya


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

lol lets hope he does well, and not for my sake. i'd give you a round .i hope you win. did you get my private message?


----------

